# What generator to buy?



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Toying with the idea of buying a genny as we are going full timing but am not sure of what to buy or if to but one at all.

It has to be quiet as I am not one who wants to annoy everyone around me.

Apart from that your collective advice would be appreciated.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

*GO EFOY*

If you are full timing then its best to tailor your lifestyle to suit the available power supply. If you have hookup then use it.
In summer you should use your large array of solar panels and BIG battery bank.
In winter its hookup or a Fuel Cell like the EFOY 1600 which will provide 5 amps all day and all night long. But its not cheap.

Only get a engine driven generator if you want to be alone!

C.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*what generator to buy*

if you want quiet it has to be honda, what size is down to your own needs we get buy with 1000kva which is much smaller and lighter than the 2000kva


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

The "Noise Nazis" will tell you not to get a gennie. Don't listen to them for the following reasons:

1). If you're on a Campsite you are there for the EHU washing and other facilities so you don't need the gennie while there.

2). If you're Wild Camping then 99% of the time you're by yourselves so the noise won't bother anyone.

Having said that, it depends what you want to use the gennie for.

If most of your "kit" is 12v then you'd be better off spending the money on:

a) The Alden Phenix solar system. The tracking system does give a much higher charge into the batteries (Alden say about 4x as much and from the experiments I've conducted I would say that's not far off the mark).

b) Bigger batteries (at least 400AH)

c) Pure Sine Wave Inverter

I have a gennie and when not on EHU it does get used for about 2 hours a day.

The Hondas seem to be about the best if you decide on a gennie.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*What generator to buy*

 Ciao tutti,
I have a generator. I have a Kipor cheap low powered generator. It is a very good generator. It cost a little money at a Lincoln show a couple of years ago. I use my generator whenever I feel it necessary to do so.
This is usually
a) in my garden, miles from anybody, so noise is not an issue.
b) on Calais aire, in a howling December gale, when the noise of the sea and the wind make the low hum of the Kipor inaudible.
c) at Levico Terme Christmas fair, at about 20:00 p.m at -10C. when about 25 other generators are also going so it is indistinguishable from any other generator.
d) any other similar circumstances.

I love my Kipor generator.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

As if by magic . . I have a Honda genny for sale !
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1312.html


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Clive raises some good points (and Clive is really anti-generators) and a lot depends on how deep your pockets are and how much power you think you may need and where most of your camping will be.

I have leisure batteries of almost 700AH, 2 x 130W solar panels and a Kipor genny as backup.

We are heavy users of 240v power and can manage most of the year with the solar panels. We have used the Kipor once this year in 20 weeks away. We mainly wild camp or use Aires. The Kipor is a cheap, good insurance policy.

We have added a Sterling 80A pro-digital charger that can really whack the amps into our batteries - the idea being that if we need to use the genny we are charging up at 110a so dramatically reducing the time to re-charge the batteries.

If I look back at all the money we have spent on preserving our power needs I should have gone for the Efoy system as it would have been cheaper, almost silent and not dependant on weather.
The Kipor is not a lot noisier than the Honda IMHO but a third of the price...

Hope this helps

Pete


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes,
Noise Nazis accurately describes me. I did have a generator which I carried around for 3 years. Used it once to demonstrate it worked then sold it and got a solar panel. I cannot stand the noise of my own generator let alone someone elses. I never drive with the radio on either. Perhaps its just me. Even the EFOY 800 is quieter than the EFOY 1600 if you are sleeping above it!

Thanks to the 21.5 MPG for the Flair 8000iL. Having just ordered a very similar vehicle built in Polch Its good to have a clue what the 3 litre Iveco 6.5 tonner will do. Ours should have an intelligent 100 amp charger that doubles as a 2KW continuous 4KW peak sine wave inverter. From Mastervolt. Batteries a paltry 480 Ah AGM.

C.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't think people are anti-gennies as such.Maybe anti people who use them.
Lets look at it,they are a easy way to top up your batteries. They are also a sure fire way of hacking people off who are parked next to you if you DO NOT consider your reason for use.
Running a genny all day just to watch the tv is not right.
I think at rallies ,upon arrival there should be a question "do you intent to use a genny",should the answer be yes then they go to an area where gennies will not annoy other people,like in the far corner of the field :lol: .
Not really moaning,after all got a genny myself but never needed to use it :? . I find it quite strange that people are unable to go away for a short weekend without nedding to run a genny.
A couple of years ago at Newbury show a guy (in an arv just in front of me) left his genny running for about 4/5 hours while he went round the show.As soon as he returned he swithed if off,later that day I overheard heard him saying to one of his friends " you don't want that bloody thing (the genny) running while your around it drives you mad" Enough said I think !!!!! (the member has since left this site    .
So if you think you need to run a genny,what you really need are better batteries. :wink: :wink: :wink: But please consider others if you really really need to run one.
Rant over :lol: :lol: 
Gary


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I seen some low priced generators around and on the box it usually lists the noise level, 91 dbs seems typical. What is the noise level of for example the Honda and other quiet ones. Just for reference I don't plan on buying one. We seem to get by just fine for a weekend with our little 100amp battery.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My Honda EU10i is 52dB(a)@ 7m

Dave


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we met a German on our last trip with a Fuel Cell EFOY, he said very Good but very Expensive.

You have to decide how much power you need.
How much weight you can carry.
How much you want to spend.

I have a Kiper 1000 ( ONLY 54~59dB )

WEIGHT 14 KG 

and 2 x 85 ah batteries, for us that works fine, we have just been away for 5 weeks, and in that time we had 4 nights on campsites to charge batteries, used the genny twice for about 5hrs if that, and moved on every 2 or 3 days, total cost one cheap but good generator, and 2 batteries.

 Good Luck. Bob.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We have the same set up as bobandjane, it works for us. Only use the genny when absolutely necessary. Cant see the point in paying for a Honda when a Kipor does the job just as well. As an after thought, its amazing how popular you become when someone elses batteries go flat 
and they need a genny (yours) to recharge them.


----------



## 111948 (May 6, 2008)

In another life I raced Motorbikes, Generators were used constantly but each club/site had a no generator after 11.00 pm policy, which I always thought was pretty reasonable.

A generator is an inexpensive way of providing power to top up batteries, a lot less expensive than banks of batteries, solar panels and the other energy producing products. For some of us it the the only method we can afford.

Generator nazis should be a bit more tolerant, I would imagine that they are the same people that moan about Children having fun.

veggie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"I would imagine that they are the same people that moan about Children having fun. "

Totally agree. Children having fun is perfectly OK providing its around their own parents so they can instil some discipline. More often than not on camp sites the parents send their children away to "go and annoy someone else and leave us alone". Why me?

A few camp sites say "No Children". (not many though)

Having a generator running while you are trying to enjoy the peace and tranquillity is a bit like Tinnitus. Especially if you parked well away from everybody first then someone pulls alongside and starts up.

The only dilemma I have is for disabled people trying to re-charge disability scooters at shows. Perhaps there should be a designated area where either power is provided or quiet generators are permitted.

The debate will continue I am sure.
C.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

They could I guess ban birds singing, wind whistling through the trees, water tinkling over rocks and a whole bucketful of other 'noises' designed to annoy or upset . . but providing these [along with generators] are confined to short periods of daylight hours - I've no problem


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> They could I guess ban birds singing, wind whistling through the trees, water tinkling over rocks and a whole bucketful of other 'noises' designed to annoy or upset . . but providing these [along with generators] are confined to short periods of daylight hours - I've no problem


 8O :lol: :lol: Well said, i think they are ok to use in moderation but i wouldn't like one next to me running for hours!!! mind my kids would make up for the noise, so if you see me out and about, avoid my MH, there will be children playing!!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> My Honda EU10i is 52dB(a)@ 7m
> 
> Dave


Whats that in English?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> My Honda EU10i is 52dB(a)@ 7m
> 
> Dave


Whats that in English?  :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

When a tugger, I was a confirmed gennie user - but always on CLs and tucked away out of everyone's earshot (including my own) on the end of a long lead.

Bought a Kippor to use with the motorhome as the old-style Honda was too blessed heavy to heave in and out and have used it precisely twice in three years, each time when semi-wild camping on our own in a field behind a friend's pub.

If you're driving around in your motorhome every day, as you do, then the battery seems to keep more than adequately topped up without recourse to gennies, solar arrays, wind farms, wave generators and the like - and ours is only an 85AH battery.

Having said all that, I'm very pleased with the Kippor - very sound for the money, although the Honda equivalent is undoubtedly better made. Looks it, anyway!


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Compare running a generator to just turning on the engine of the camper. I suppose it's much more wastefull of energy and more noisy or is it, and what about the time required to charge up the batteries.

On the subject of noise, I too prefer nice and quiet but once we put ourselves out in a more or less public space we have to take what we get. I've a nice set of earplugs for the night. Even works when parked not far enough away from a loud disco.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, have you got a electric lawn mower Clive ? I must say we went to the Global Rally and I have never seen so many generators, and I have not seen any posts moaning about them, I am not going to say, maybe people have seen the light, because I don't think like that.  But I must agree with you, put us all in one corner and that keeps everyone happy, after all you pay a lot for Solar and its not fair having to put up with us lot. That love the sound of a throbbing engine. :lol: On a Rally Field I think they are perfect and do what it says on the box, so when we go to the show at Peterborough and all the fair weather Motorhomers come out, maybe we could be separated to stop any upset. I will look for the box to tick on my booking form.  Bob.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Most people in my experience use generators due to poor personal management rather than to power the kidney dialysis machine or charge the wheelchair battery. 

Two examples of people that have p*ssed me off:
An old boy using a rattly worn B&Q 2 stroke generator with blowing exhaust, to charge his mobile phone.
A guy next to me having just driven 300 miles, so obviously has full batteries, starts genny to watch tv. 

The genny is hardly neccesary in these kind of situations.:roll:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Whilst I agree that the mobile phone is excessive to charge, after all a 300 mile charge with the vehicle charger would work, however, a generator would be esential for me to watch my TV.

I wonder why theres this almost evangelical anti-generator vibe on here, I cant see that, if I use my genny during the day, and its out the way, why its got anything to do with annyonee else. At a recnt rally I used both the inboard, and external generator without complaint, and, in fact I'd like to see anyone charge up a completely dead vehiclce or habitation battery without one. 

And, before anyone replies..."stupid irresponsible person shouldnt have let the batteries die," bear in mind that accidents and breakdowns do happen.

Its worth remembering that not everyone chooses ( or can afford) to use equipment dedicated to motorcaravans, and sometimes they will bring a 240v TV or microwave with them. Neither is it practical for everyone. Its incredible that any group of folks who state with such emphasis that the freedom of motorcaravanning is whats important, and yet condemn with such enthusiasm anyone who doesnt conform to their ideas.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Now Now,
Don,t get stroppy else I WILL bring my generator!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> Now Now,
> Don,t get stroppy else I WILL bring my generator!


 8O :lol:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Now Now,
> Don,t get stroppy else I WILL bring my generator!


Is that a new one Clive I thought you had a bigger one than that. :lol: Bob.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The genny and trailer I recently amalgamated, both are at least 30 years old. Single cylinder Peter engine and about 3.5KVA output from the alternator. Twin outputs 110 and 220 with an auto-transformer grafted in to increase this to about 235 VAC. We use it to power Amateur Radio Stations when taking part in competitions parked in a farmers field on top of a hill.
The kind farmer surrounds the genny with stacked 1 tonn hay bales to act as a sound buffer but its still bl...y noisy! 
The big tank will last 36 hours.

I did have a 8KVA set with an Armstrong Sidley twin cylinder air cooled 20 HP diesel. I swapped the engine for a re-build of the 5.6 litre engine we had in a Bedford Duple Vista coach many years back.

Boys and their toys.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Generators*

  Ah, so Clive, we have found you out. You are a closet generator!
saluti,
eddied :wink:


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

bandaid said:


> a generator would be esential for me to watch my TV.


This exactly illustrates what I was saying about poor personal management.

A generator is not essential to watch a TV. Why not buy a £30 inverter? I use a £90 ebay 12" LCD tv straight from the battery through the 12v power input and ditch the mains unit. It takes 12W of power. You do not need dedicated motorhome kit.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

krull said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > a generator would be esential for me to watch my TV.
> ...


Ok. Please demonstrate a method, other than EHU, obviously, That will allow me to run.....2x26 inch LCD telelvisions, Satellite, DVD, Aircon, 4x laptops and a printer. Oh, and also, a Wireless internet system, Kettle and coffee maker.

Whilst I agree that I dont use all of them at once, thee are eential systems which I use probably on a daily basis. I also agree that this is in the course of business, but, it may help to demonstrate that theres more ways needed to run a motorhome, which may not suit everyone, all of the time.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

bandaid said:


> krull said:
> 
> 
> > bandaid said:
> ...


That list of yours could easily be accomodated by some decent traction batteries and an invertor. Electric kettle? What is wrong with gas?

Lets face it (having just looked at your website), yours is a fairly unique case.

What you actually seem to be saying is I need a generator to run my mobile conference centre. A rather irrelevent argument the rest of us. I can't remember the last time I was wild camping, using an aire or a CL and an RV turned up with 10 delegates for a management motivation course or whatever.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

krull said:


> bandaid said:
> 
> 
> > krull said:
> ...


Electric is de-rigeur with the clients....anyway, my point is, I cant realistically wild camp in a 36 foot rv, and if i am on a site, I hookup...however, when I pitched up at the rally at Shepton, I made sure that my genny was uninvasive, and, I believe everyone else did that used one.....also, of course, I have demonstrated my consideration for the others in the Rally, and would appreciate this consideration being mutual. Incidentally, I used mine to charge up a couple of motorhomers who had problems with their leccy kit.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

And the gas powered coffee maker as well. Made in Italy. Works on not much more than a candle!

TRUMA threaten to offer their 250 watt LPG powered fuel cell in 2010 at EU4000. Can you wait until then? 


C.

Shush OK


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Idleing the cab engine jus to run the alternator is very wasteful and would take hours to charge batteries but a PTO (Power Take Off) going to a decent gennie would have the batteries topped off in no time.

Good idea for a self-build ?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If someone already has all the kit at 240v why should they go to the expense of replacing it with 12v or gas?

Much better to wait until it needs replacing then use the most appropriate kit for the job in hand (whether that's gas, 12v, 110v, 240v or 3 phase).

Having worked in the catering industry and seen very heavy cast iron/steel stoves explode and the resulting damage, I'd much rather use an electric kettle thank you very much, especially with the amount of coffe I drink and no, I'm not prepared to cut down on my coffee consumption.

I'm sorry but if you don't like me running my gennie (responsibly) when there's no EHU, you are perfectly welcome to park somewhere else :twisted: I shall not be replacing my kit just to appease a Noise Nazi.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

At home, I have to put up with Barking dogs (non stop), Kids running and screaming about. petrol lawnmowers, builders, cars with big stereos etc etc etc.

When I go to a CL I do so with the expectation of getting away from it all. When some inconsiderate lump next to me starts his Generator I just want to scream :evil: :evil: :evil: 

I do have a generator and when I need it I drive away from anyone else, find a layby and start it up there to charge my batteries. I even hate the sound of my own generator and do my best to avoid using it....

All the people who defend their use of generators because it is their right to do so don't really take into account the feelings of other who may want to get away from man made rackets.

Of course on big rallies and events it is to be expected, I went to the Peterboro show a few years ago and I was nose to tail with other vans with only a couple of meters between me and other vans. I hated it and will not go to these type of events again. But on these events the generators are essential.

It is my opinion that if you have a large vehicle that needs a generator you should only stop on sites with EHU's so you don't spoil the peace and quiet of those who like to hear the birds while reading their book in peace.

Call me Meldrew if you want but peace and quiet these days is a highly valuable resource.....

Karl


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you don't like gennies only go to sites that ban there use...


Problem solved


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Nice one JQL 8O  

Maybe I should start a petition to get those that haven't banned gennies to ban them  maybe send it to the cc club....

Just kidding, In my new truck I will be avoiding sites the vast majority of the time so if someone gets noisy near me I will just move away from the inconsiderate &$^% :wink: 

Karl


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Having read through this thread again I can't help but come to the conclusion that we are more or less all agreeing in one way or another. If you have or need a genny just act sensibly around other motorhomers - right? I guess the only point of agro is the odd (very odd) person that just runs his generator because he's got one, and we have all come across them from time to time.

The only time I really have come up against stupidity was at Gravelines when there were around 6 French, 1 Belgian and 2 Brits. One of the French guys started his genny around 11am and within minutes the Brit was out complaining. He had to shout to be heard as the Graveline council workers were there in full flight with 3 strimmers, a chain saw and a concrete mixer. I hadn't even noticed the genny - the Brit came up to me moaning and I looked across and pointed out that the Frenchman had stopped his genny a few minutes earlier - he hadn't even noticed.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Whatever the personal views on to generate or not the enquiry was about recommending a generator not the whys and wherefores of their use.

Hondas, Kippors and EFOY have been mentioned.

I use a Gasperini Self-Energy EG-20 12v Generator. It's expensive but it has advantages.

We have limited storage space and it's made to mount under the van (and doesn't compromise ground clearance.) It only weighs 19Kg.

It runs off the LPG and we already have 2x11Kg Gaslow but you can run from an underslung tank. So you don't have to carry another volatile fuel everyone has gas on board.

It's automatic if switched on and can be controlled manually from the cab so no unloading or loading, or getting out in the pouring rain. If the battery dips below 11.9 volts it cuts in and charges it back up and then shuts off.

Running with an inverter at the same time as a heavy load (eg hair-dryer) means it stops battery draining.

It is quiet - 51dB at 7 metres.

Suits me!

 
Keith


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Wonder what would happen in Bridgewater on the 7 th Nov if we banned generators


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

The parable of the generator user......

I was in a queue the other day and wanted to fart. I was perfectly entitled to fart and I thought if anyone else was offended by this then that is their problem and they should go and stand somewhere else. In my opinion I needed to fart and standing somewhere else was inconvenient to me so I didn't. I farted and thought sod everyone else.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm afraid that doesn't work for Clive, who hates generators but loves ....


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

So, anyway,

I recommend Kipor Generators. For the following reasons.

they're cheap to buy, sometimes, they're 3x cheaper than equivilent honda gennys, mine lasted 3 years before some toerag nicked it.

They are effective, do the job, and respond well to being used, and abused ( abit) but do like regular oil changes.

I have had the 1k suitcase type and it was good, putting about .9kv and used about 3l of petrol in 10 hours use. It was reliable, relatively quiet and lightweight.

I now use a Kipor 3kva genny. Its bleddy heavy in truth, but punts out about 2.8 kva and works a treat. more thirsty for fuel, but its 3 times the size, so still within economic viability. Again it was about 400 pounds to buy, and therefore is coniderably cheaper than the same output Honda. It been reliable for the last few months, and has given up to 14 hours continuous use without problems. Its sinewave protected and not problems to report thus far.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Farts might have lumps in them if you strain too much!

Baked beanz, onions, black pudding, steak are all good fodder though.

The only times yankee vans park alongside each other is at designated sites, and these have hookups. The Onan genny is for powering your fixed home when you have a power cut.


----------

